# What's your Hav's funniest/weirdest quirks?



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

I'd love to hear the funniest or weirdest quirks your pups have!

I'll go first: 

-Piper paws water out of her bowl to drink it off the floor. To combat this we put her bowl on top of a dinner plate so that when she paws the water it land on the plate and she drinks it off there

-When Piper gets a treat she REALLY likes she will play-fight it, toss it around, and run around trying to find the perfect spot to hide it for later. She likes to bury them in blankets or sometimes the sneaky little squirrel will hide a bully stick underneath the couch and flatten herself and army crawl underneath for it later. 

Share your dog's weird little quirks!

I thought she was going behind the couch with this one but then she teleported to me and wanted it hidden by me haha:



http://imgur.com/g753gTf




http://imgur.com/0lhpJI9


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

After I feed my dog’s their dinner I clean the cutting board I use for their raw food and do some pretty heavy scrubbing on it. Mia must hate this sound because she appears scared and runs to the front door. However, she is not scared al all when I am cutting her food up on it! She is right there by my feet. She is also not scared of any other noise!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

When Fezzik pees, he stretches out his back legs until he is almost lying down. so weird.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Such a good prompt! Which weird trait to choose from?!? Charlie is totally comfortable with bikes, motorcycles, strollers, and skateboards on the street, yet he thinks a plastic bag blowing down the sidewalk is definitely out to get him... He loves raw veggies (bell peppers are his favorite) , and when he hears me start chopping or peeling, comes running (he’s very disappointed when I’m cutting something he can’t have, like garlic or onions).....He is obsessive about routines. You may not forget to give him a treat after he goes out, bedtime can’t happen until he’s had his dental chew, and he let’s you know right when it’s 5 o’clock (dinner time), even after daylight savings, so we swear he reads the clock.... He despises baths and going out in the rain but loves running in shallow surf at the beach. He also takes ‘sand baths’ completely, covering himself with wet send, and it’s such a spectacle that we’ve had strangers stop to take videos... And the most convenient quirk ever— he always completely empties his bladder rather than wanting to pee every 10 ft like so many dogs.... and at almost 9 and still squats like a puppy to pee, as he never started lifting his leg.

All these little traits and more make him who he is, and we couldn’t love him more!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

NotAMuggle said:


> I'd love to hear the funniest or weirdest quirks your pups have!
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> ...


Piper is so cute burying her treat in the blankets! Looks like you have an adorable little digger on your hands! (These videos are not helping my puppy fever!)


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

I thought of another: When Piper REALLY isn't pleased with going into her ex-pen she will take her snuffly bedtime-only toys out of her attached crate and throw them around. She ALWAYS leaves the teddy the breeder sent home with her, the stuffed moose we gave her, and her lambchop stuffed toy in her crate to snuggle with at night/naptime. When I see the crate stuffed animals outside the crate and being tossed around I know she's pissed 😂


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Lisa Walker said:


> Piper is so cute burying her treat in the blankets! Looks like you have an adorable little digger on your hands! (These videos are not helping my puppy fever!)


If you are fearful of puppy fever, this forum may not be the place for you to be!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

mudpuppymama said:


> If you are fearful of puppy fever, this forum may not be the place for you to be!


I know— I’m a lost cause at this point now that we’ve made up our minds, just trying to be patient until the right pup comes along!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK... one of Panda’s cutest is that she loves to wrap herself up if she is cold. I don’t do this to her... she grabs the dge of the blaket in her mouth and rolls over until she is wrapped like a mummy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And Kodi does lots of funny things, but I love his “Banana Dance” with Dave every day!:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And Pixel... Flies! ESPECIALLY in the snow!!!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Panda wrapping herself up in the blankets is the greatest thing ever 🤣


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

GREAT thread! I am thoroughly enjoying reading about all the adorable quirks and seeing the videos. Oh my lord but Piper is too cute and her colouring is gorgeous!!

Uh oh, now I have that banana 🍌 song stuck in my head! 😂 BanaaaNA BanaaaNA....


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Occasionally I will be late a few minutes with RICKY's supper at 5 PM for various but good reasons. When that happens, he will come and sit in front of me and do his "sit pretty" trick without my asking. I just ignore him. Then he will lie down and do his "roll over" trick, without my asking. I just ignore him. Then I can see him thinking, you don't like any of those tricks, how about this? and he will get up on his hind legs and do his "mambo dance." By this time I am laughing out loud and he will sit in front of me and give me a loud, high pitched "chirp" bark that sounds all the world like a doggie swear word! 😲 I know I better get his food in his bowl PRONTO!

Another quirk is when I put him into his crate at night, he insists on passing on my right side only, never on my left, when entering into his crate. And when he is happily stimulated about something, he makes noises that sound like an excited chimp. A weird but very lovable dog.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

Ernie is only six months old so I’m sure he’ll show us many more quirks as time goes on but currently the thing that makes me laugh most is watching him try and hide his 8 inch long bully sticks. He’s always attempting to get them in clever places but it’s often very difficult bc the stick is long and being held horizontally in his mouth. I love watching him march around the house scouting for new spots. He has successfully hid a large ligament bone which has been missing for over a month! He only has access to 2.5 rooms so it’s a real mystery. One other thing, apparently he’s an oddball havanese bc he genuinely enjoys spending time outside by himself particularly laying on the mat next to the back door. I find that to be quite quirky given that these little hams are known to be Velcro dogs.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

So Perry is the most sniffing dog I have ever known. Not that much of a quirk EXCEPT when he's pottying. Perry likes to smell his pee and poop - also not a quirk, right? Yes it is - because Perry likes to smell them while he's still doing them. So, while he's peeing, he will twist his body around so that be can smell his pee WHILE he is still peeing. This has occasionally resulted in him peeing on his back foot because he's twisted so far. He also can't wait to smell his poop until he's completely done, so he will drop 1-2 pieces, the pivot around so he can smell it and drop the 2nd or 3rd piece.

Perry doesn't like wet spots so he'll "cover" it up - when he was still having accidents on the throw rug by the door I always knew about it because he would use his face and push the rest of the rug over top of the wet spot. And once he had an accident in his crate (no idea why because he wasn't in it that long), and since there was no blanket in there (because of another quirk - that he likes to have blankets, but if it's in his crate he will take it and push it under his water bottle, probably to cover up a few drops of water from it, resulting in the ball being pushed up in the bottle and the whole bottle emptying on his blanket) he used his face to 'clean' up the pee (yep, immediate bath after that one!)

EDIT: I almost forgot one of his biggest quirks -- related to him being the sniffing-est dog I know. When I've left him in his crate, or been away from him for an "extended' (in his view - this could be 10 minutes) period of time he gets frantic until you let him sniff your breath AND the top of your head and then he calms down and all is well. It's as if he doesn't believe it's you or that you're ok until he has smelled your breath. He doesn't do this to all people, just a couple.



Ricky Ricardo said:


> Occasionally I will be late a few minutes with RICKY's supper at 5 PM for various but good reasons. When that happens, he will come and sit in front of me and do his "sit pretty" trick without my asking. I just ignore him. Then he will lie down and do his "roll over" trick, without my asking. I just ignore him. Then I can see him thinking, you don't like any of those tricks, how about this? and he will get up on his hind legs and do his "mambo dance."


When Perry is super excited about whatever treat I have he will run through his whole repertoire of commands (no tricks) - sit, down, stand, down, sit... as if you can see him thinking "I know she wants one of these, but which one??"



Ricky Ricardo said:


> ... And when he is happily stimulated about something, he makes noises that sound like an excited chimp. A weird but very lovable dog.


Perry's "chimp" sound is more when he is distressed by an animal on the TV. I am convinced he thinks it's a window and there's a strange dog outside the house/ room.



Mama Mills said:


> One other thing, apparently he’s an oddball havanese bc he genuinely enjoys spending time outside by himself particularly laying on the mat next to the back door. I find that to be quite quirky given that these little hams are known to be Velcro dogs.


Perry is NOT a velcro dog either. He wants to know where I am, but he's very happy to lounge out on the floor or lie there staring out the window. He also liked to spend time outside in our yard in Kampala, lying in the sun.



NotAMuggle said:


> I thought of another: When Piper REALLY isn't pleased with going into her ex-pen she will take her snuffly bedtime-only toys out of her attached crate and throw them around. She ALWAYS leaves the teddy the breeder sent home with her, the stuffed moose we gave her, and her lambchop stuffed toy in her crate to snuggle with at night/naptime. When I see the crate stuffed animals outside the crate and being tossed around I know she's pissed 😂


Not Perry but his scotty Uncle Duncan - he will occasionally play with his toys and likes to sleep on one, but when you let him out of his crate he has to grab a toy and carry it with him to the door or whereever - it is definitely him throwing a little snit and grabbing his comfort toy


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Melissa Brill said:


> It's as if he doesn't believe it's you or that you're ok until he has smelled your breath. He doesn't do this to all people, just a couple.


Melissa, you need to get PERRY a breathalyzer and have him check you before he hands the car keys over to you! Just what you need, a police dog living with you!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Melissa, you need to get PERRY a breathalyzer and have him check you before he hands the car keys over to you! Just what you need, a police dog living with you!


hahahaha.
I do wonder what he's looking for - whether he doesn't believe it's you by sight OR if he's checking to see if anything has changed. I do know that the day that he doesn't like the smell i will be seriously considering making a doctor's appointment!

My Dal wasn't a big sniffer, but she definitely could tell if something wasn't right. Once I had a major gallbladder infaction/ attack and was home on meds. I decided to go to work but then came home because I wasn't feeling well. When I was home lying on the couch she was acting all kinds of weird, whining, lying across my chest, etc. Before I left the office, a colleague wanted to take me to the hospital but I said "no I'm fine, I just need to lie down"... After getting home and Kelsey acting like that, I called him up and told him that maybe we should go to the hospital. I ended up on 3 days of IVs. So, I've learned to trust how my dog reacts .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

One of Pam King’s dogs saved her from cancer!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Melissa Brill said:


> hahahaha.
> I do wonder what he's looking for - whether he doesn't believe it's you by sight OR if he's checking to see if anything has changed. I do know that the day that he doesn't like the smell i will be seriously considering making a doctor's appointment!


I had my surgery 7 months ago. I was in ICU for a month during that period, RICKY and I were totally separated for that one month. When we were reunited after that one month, RICKY and I both lost it when we were reunited.

I would never call RICKY a particularly 'velcro dog'. He has always been very independent. However after returning home from surgery, RICKY refuses to let me out of his sight. He is constantly checking to see if HE thinks I am okay. And that is, of course, good medicine for me.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 13, 2020)

My puppy lili growls when she's playing for water. She sounds terrifying and I know that it's water time. Not that she doesn't have access to it 24/7 but when she is playing she forgets where it is. Also going to the bathroom makes her angry. .she will run around at a hundred miles an hour growling at the air until she eventually utilizes the potty. Its kind of funny.

And don't get me started on the tail. I'm not sure if this is just a havanese thing but my aunts chihuahuas do not chase their tail. Mine makes herself dizzy chasing her tail so much and fast


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow only seems to poop when she is going in a southerly direction. We live on a graveled, dead end road and we are at the very end. The road runs north to south and we are on the southern end of the road so when we go for a walk down the road we start out by going north. Well, we get half way down the road (going north) and if Willow has to go #2, she turns around and heads south until she finds "her spot", does her business and then turns back around to go north. Also, when she goes #2, she will spin in a clockwise direction 2 to 4 times in a circle. I just find this a little bit odd!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Bibliophile said:


> And don't get me started on the tail. I'm not sure if this is just a havanese thing but my aunts chihuahuas do not chase their tail. Mine makes herself dizzy chasing her tail so much and fast


Perry doesn't chase his tail, but his cousin (scotty) Finley does


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Willow only seems to poop when she is going in a southerly direction. We live on a graveled, dead end road and we are at the very end. The road runs north to south and we are on the southern end of the road so when we go for a walk down the road we start out by going north. Well, we get half way down the road (going north) and if Willow has to go #2, she turns around and heads south until she finds "her spot", does her business and then turns back around to go north. Also, when she goes #2, she will spin in a clockwise direction 2 to 4 times in a circle. I just find this a little bit odd!


well, there have been studies done that show that foxes are more successful catching prey in one direction (I can’t remember which one) maybe Willow just needs to align with her inner compass to poop! LOL!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ooo! Here is another Fezzik quirk. He likes to sleep with his head buried under something - pillow, blanket, toy... Bazinga thinks he is weird.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Ooo! Here is another Fezzik quirk. He likes to sleep with his head buried under something - pillow, blanket, toy... Bazinga thinks he is weird.
> View attachment 174211


That's pretty adorable! And don't ALL cats think dogs are weird?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> she turns around and heads south until she finds "her spot", does her business and then turns back around to go north.


I don't think WILLOW is weird. Every human in our casa has to find the "right spot", turn 180 deg., and then face west before doing their business. Seems completely normal to me. 🤭


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I don't think WILLOW is weird. Every human in our casa has to find the "right spot", turn 180 deg., and then face west before doing their business. Seems completely normal to me. 🤭


Um, I take it that if they didn’t, they wouldn’t be on the potty? LOL? Joking aside, though, don’t we all have our “favorite” stall if we use the same public rest room on a regular basis?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Um, I take it that if they didn’t, they wouldn’t be on the potty? LOL? Joking aside, though, don’t we all have our “favorite” stall if we use the same public rest room on a regular basis?


Do you know how long it's been since I've used a public restroom?! But yes, you are correct - I do have a favorite stall! 😁


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> don’t we all have our “favorite” stall if we use the same public rest room on a regular basis?


NEVER, NEVER, NEVER use a public restroom in Mexico unless it is at a high end hotel, they will be immaculate. Even the restrooms at Costco in Mexico can be "iffy."


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Do you know how long it's been since I've used a public restroom?! But yes, you are correct - I do have a favorite stall! 😁


Yeah, I know... I had to go into Walmart today to get condensed goats milk to make puppy formula... realized it has been well over a year since I’ve been in there... and it was SAFE for me to be there!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> NEVER, NEVER, NEVER use a public restroom in Mexico unless it is at a high end hotel, they will be immaculate. Even the restrooms at Costco in Mexico can be "iffy."


I was thinking more of if we worked in an office building... I can’t imaging using the rest room in ANY Costco often enough to develop a favorite stall!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I can’t imaging using the rest room in ANY Costco often enough to develop a favorite stall!


You must not graze on the Costco samples all afternoon like I do! I get to know all the demonstrators on a first name basis. They get to know me by my first name too......*"YOU AGAIN!!!!!"🤬*


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> You must not graze on the Costco samples all afternoon like I do! I get to know all the demonstrators on a first name basis. They get to know me by my first name too......*"YOU AGAIN!!!!!"🤬*


Oh, Popi! WHAT are we going to DO with you?!?!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Latest Piper quirk: She's not a huge eater, so when she's done eating a portion of her meal I like to give her a "last call" before I pick it up. I know she's FOR REAL done if when I'm like "You sure? Because it's going away now" and walk towards her with the bowl she will dramatically jump backwards and spin as if I am approaching her with the nastiest morsel ever or will give the bowl a sniff then act as if it is disgusting (even though she was just eating the supposed "offensive" food lol) and jump back.

Once or twice during "last call" she sprinted away and another time approached her opened ex-pen door and stood there as if to say "not only am I done, but if you show me that food one more time I will put myself to bed."

This puppy is my adorable little weirdo 🤣


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky outdid himself this afternoon. We put some Epi-Otic ear cleaner in his ears. We do this at least once a month and more often as needed. It is not his favorite thing to do because the medication drains into his throat and it must taste terrible. He cooperates and doesn't struggle because he knows I will give him a treat immediately after to wash the bad taste down. He loves the cookies from Petco. After I finished this afternoon, I told him we were going to get a cookie.

RICKY became very excited, running zoomies around the room. He then hurled himself onto the couch while turning a complete 360 horizontal turn in the air and landed gently on the couch. That's 15+ pounds hurtling through the air! 😲 He's never done that before. RICKY is very strong and acrobatic. How does he do that? Yes, he did get his cookie.


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Sounds like Ricky is creating a new sport there! Sofa aerobatics!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky outdid himself this afternoon. We put some Epi-Otic ear cleaner in his ears. We do this at least once a month and more often as needed. It is not his favorite thing to do because the medication drains into his throat and it must taste terrible. He cooperates and doesn't struggle because he knows I will give him a treat immediately after to wash the bad taste down. He loves the cookies from Petco. After I finished this afternoon, I told him we were going to get a cookie.
> 
> RICKY became very excited, running zoomies around the room. He then hurled himself onto the couch while turning a complete 360 horizontal turn in the air and landed gently on the couch. That's 15+ pounds hurtling through the air! 😲 He's never done that before. RICKY is very strong and acrobatic. How does he do that? Yes, he did get his cookie.


Kodi LOVES the cream filled cookies from Petco, that I am SURE have not one redeeming quality in terms of dog nutrition. The girls look at him like they don’t have a CLUE why he gets so excited about them. Reminds me. His birthday is coming up. We have his birthday present, but I have to stop by Petco and get him some special birthday cookies!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Kodi LOVES the cream filled cookies from Petco, that I am SURE have not one redeeming quality in terms of dog nutrition. The girls look at him like they don’t have a CLUE why he gets so excited about them.


Yes, those are the ones, look like black and white Oreos. I don't even want to think what is in them so I use them sparingly and just a quarter cookie at a time. To those on the Forum who think they will try them, DON'T, there are much better, more nutritious options.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes, those are the ones, look like black and white Oreos. I don't even want to think what is in them so I use them sparingly and just a quarter cookie at a time. To those on the Forum who think they will try them, DON'T, there are much better, more nutritious options.


Kodi sez... A QUARTER COOKIE?!?! POPI! YOU CHEAP! 

He doesn’t get them very often, but when he does, he wants the whole enchilada!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes, those are the ones, look like black and white Oreos. I don't even want to think what is in them so I use them sparingly and just a quarter cookie at a time. To those on the Forum who think they will try them, DON'T, there are much better, more nutritious options.


I meannnn, if they are the doggie version of Oreos, you can hardly blame doggies for going nuts over them. If I have those cookies in the house it’s all over (in the rare instances we get them, we get the ‘thins’ version). Have you ever dunked them in black coffee!?! Oh my good lawd!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LeleRF said:


> I meannnn, if they are the doggie version of Oreos, you can hardly blame doggies for going nuts over them. If I have those cookies in the house it’s all over (in the rare instances we get them, we get the ‘thins’ version). Have you ever dunked them in black coffee!?! Oh my good lawd!


LOL! The girls are very funny. Pixel won’t even take one from you.Panda will take it from you, giving you the side-eye, like it would be impolite to refuse it. Then she slowly backs away and puts it down like you had handed her a WORM!!! LOL!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LeleRF said:


> I meannnn, if they are the doggie version of Oreos, you can hardly blame doggies for going nuts over them. If I have those cookies in the house it’s all over (in the rare instances we get them, we get the ‘thins’ version). Have you ever dunked them in black coffee!?! Oh my good lawd!


I think we just transitioned to Havanese owners funniest quirks!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Reading about the doggy Oreos has reminded me that if you deign to give Flo a treat she doesn’t like she will take it off you, drop it...and then wee on it just to make it clear it was not up to her standards🙄😝


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> LOL! The girls are very funny. Pixel won’t even take one from you.Panda will take it from you, giving you the side-eye, like it would be impolite to refuse it. Then she slowly backs away and puts it down like you had handed her a WORM!!! LOL!


Perry eats just about anything (except leafy greens - he just doesn't see the point of those) and would have NO problem with any sort of cookie (yes please!!) However, his cousin Zadie (standard poodle) likes her zuke's treats but doesn't actually seem to like any (many?) veggies! She was over the other day and everyone was getting salad stuff (cucumber, tomato, carrots) and she spit every one of them out and just looked at them. Given how much the "boys" (Perry, cousin Finley and Uncle Duncan) LOOOOOOOOVE their veggies, it surprised me .



GoWithTheFlo said:


> Reading about the doggy Oreos has reminded me that if you deign to give Flo a treat she doesn’t like she will take it off you, drop it...and then wee on it just to make it clear it was not up to her standards🙄😝


Oh my, that's certainly makes the point, doesn't it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Reading about the doggy Oreos has reminded me that if you deign to give Flo a treat she doesn’t like she will take it off you, drop it...and then wee on it just to make it clear it was not up to her standards🙄😝


LOL! Now THAT is a clear statement!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry eats just about anything (except leafy greens - he just doesn't see the point of those) and would have NO problem with any sort of cookie (yes please!!) However, his cousin Zadie (standard poodle) likes her zuke's treats but doesn't actually seem to like any (many?) veggies! She was over the other day and everyone was getting salad stuff (cucumber, tomato, carrots) and she spit every one of them out and just looked at them. Given how much the "boys" (Perry, cousin Finley and Uncle Duncan) LOOOOOOOOVE their veggies, it surprised me .


when my son and his family (and dogs) were living with us, neither of his dogs had ever been given veggies. coco, the little mutt, was curious, and quickly joined in. Which was a good thing for them, because they always struggle with her weight. This was a way to give her treats with out calories to speak of! The Treewalker thought the other 4 were out of their MINDS!!! He would have none of it. For a YEAR he hopefully followed the rest into the kitchen, only to turn away in disgust!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Reading about the doggy Oreos has reminded me that if you deign to give Flo a treat she doesn’t like she will take it off you, drop it...and then wee on it just to make it clear it was not up to her standards🙄😝


Odd............that's exactly what Momi does when I cook. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Odd............that's exactly what Momi does when I cook. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Odd............that's exactly what Momi does when I cook. 🤷‍♂️





krandall said:


> View attachment 174245


You BOTH just made me actually cry I laughed so much😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂xx

PS Karen I _knew _you would find the🙄 when the occasion arose😘


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

krandall said:


> View attachment 174245





GoWithTheFlo said:


> You BOTH just made me actually cry I laughed so much😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂xx
> 
> PS Karen I _knew _you would find the🙄 when the occasion arose😘


I had to search the internet for a SPECIAL one for Popi. Momi needed my support.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Does it count that Mando is the only dog I've ever known that doesn't like peanut butter?


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Reading about the doggy Oreos has reminded me that if you deign to give Flo a treat she doesn’t like she will take it off you, drop it...and then wee on it just to make it clear it was not up to her standards🙄😝


🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Does it count that Mando is the only dog I've ever known that doesn't like peanut butter?


Consider yourself blessed!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

We just spent the weekend in Seattle but no matter how many attempts I made I couldn't get a decent video. Jodie loves to attempt jumping under the covers all the way to the foot of the bed and in circles. She looked like a serpent! Ed and I had cramps from laughing so hard. She is a weirdo, but she's our happy little weirdo 😋


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

When Izzie is playing with her squeaky toys, she will put her head in the air and start howling. We say she is singing. It's really funny like a wolf howling at the moon. If you tell her to sing baby, she will really get carried away and sing harder. 😂


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> When Izzie is playing with her squeaky toys, she will put her head in the air and start howling. We say she is singing. It's really funny like a wolf howling at the moon. If you tell her to sing baby, she will really get carried away and sing harder. 😂


I would like to teach that trick to RICKY! Love it. That is a crowd pleaser.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Sundance only likes peanut butter if he’s in the right mood. He’s also a bit moody about sandwich cookies. I like them because they aren’t smelly and I learned if I make a big deal about it he’ll happily take it. He does sometimes demurely accept a treat and then spits it out somewhere, I love it. Also I cut cookies into tiny pizzas, and I keep going until I can’t cut them anymore! Maybe that’s why he’s not as interested. There was one brand he did like a lot but I could never remember where I found it, and they were horrifically high in calories so I cut them up into a bajillion pieces and have done it with all cookies ever since.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Sundance’s most recent quirk is also food related and started recently. We have been loyally “supporting” Bark Box even though we do not need more toys or treats because i can’t bear the thought of breaking up with them and missing Sundance’s excitement when he sees the box. Their subscription model is genius, considering it’s hard enough to remember to cancel if you don’t care about disappointing a dog (that really wouldn’t be disappointed notice the difference). Anyway, the last box included a trachea. He’s never had one before, but he really sniffed it out and seemed curious so I gave it to him. Now he carries it around like a little treasure but he doesn’t chew it or even lick it. He just picks it up and holds it in his mouth sometimes. He’ll look for it at bedtime and take it up on the bed and just lay it next to it. Sometimes when he wants to play he’ll pick it up and hold it in his mouth and run in the hall to play. But then he realizes he has to put it down to pick up a toy and he’ll just stand there. Once DH took it away to invite him to play and set it on the dresser and Sundance just sat there and waited sadly next to the dresser. He’ll often find it and just show it to us, the same way he does with other things when he wants us to give him attention and tell him what a good boy he is. It’s one of the cutest things, the way he takes such good loving care of it, but it’s also really creepy because unlike a cute stuffed toy or something it’s very obviously a dead animal trachea.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> When Izzie is playing with her squeaky toys, she will put her head in the air and start howling. We say she is singing. It's really funny like a wolf howling at the moon. If you tell her to sing baby, she will really get carried away and sing harder. 😂


I love this so much! Sundance has howled a few times but mostly he’s done it spontaneously and we haven’t been able to recreate it, even though we’ve tried. Twice he’s laid in the window and howled when I wasn’t home, but that was a sad howl not so much a fun one. DD got video once but it was dark and it’s really grainy.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Does it count that Mando is the only dog I've ever known that doesn't like peanut butter?


We have two here that will not touch peanut butter or any treats made with it.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Which quirks to list.. there are SO MANY…but we love them all. Well, except one - I’ll let you guys try to figure out which).

First. I think Keeper is a husky in disguise. For a Cuban breed, he loves to take ice cubes and chew on them outside in the snow. -25 C seems to be the point when he stops taking bully sticks outside to chew on the deck. Anything over 10C is too warm for him. I already had to flip the bed in his kennel over to the “cold side”. This summer will be interesting. Denver is more of a warm weather dog. 

When their water dish is empty, they pick it up and throw it down the stairs. It’s a metal bowl and we have hardwood floors. They really want us to notice because it is LOUD!

Keeper hates James Earl Jones and will bark at the tv whenever he hears his voice… whether he’s on screen himself or in Lion King. He also howls with fire/police sirens. 

Denver is finally over most of his “fun police” issues, but will still go after Keeper if he’s barking out the window - because he wants to do all the barking himself.

Speaking of Denver, he basically only lays on his back. But he doesn’t lay down and then roll over like most dogs. He takes a running start and pile drives himself onto the ground nose first. I don’t know how he doesn’t get rugburn from the area rug. And he still has personal space issues. If he’s laying down and you move to get up, etc he growls a warning in case you forgot about his presence.

Then there’s Keeper. As a puppy, he loved to lay under things and in tight places. now he either lays under the curtains that drape to the floor.. or he goes behind the couch so that he can squish himself under the couch to nap. But he’s too big to crawl under the front, so he will cry until we A) locate him and B) lift the couch up to let him out. 

there are many more, but their quirks are a large part of why we love them. Keepers personality is huge, and his quirks are too. Lol.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Oh, one last one. EVERY SINGLE TIME as soon as we sit at the table, Keeper will ring the bell to go out. If we don’t push in the chair when we get up to let him out, by the time you’re opening the door he’s in the chair helping himself to our dinner. If we do push our chair in, he’ll happily go and lay in the deck as if that was his plan all along.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Wulfin said:


> Which quirks to list.. there are SO MANY…but we love them all. Well, except one - I’ll let you guys try to figure out which).


The one that would drive me nuts in particular would be throwing the empty water bowl down the stairs, Hardwood floor are expensive to repair. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Haha, our hardwood is in such bad shape that it needs to be sanded down and refinished at some point. 

it’s the couch lifting that gets old.


----------



## Charlie and Me (Feb 20, 2021)

When we give our 6 month old havanese treats he first snifs on them gently and then most of the time eats it in no rush.

I mean, common, you're a dog for crying out loud, you don't do this, you eat first and think later!!! OMG never seen a dog like this! Very picky eater.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Another: Piper makes a very specific noise (i wouldn't call it a bark) that sounds like a "roo-roo-roo" when a new friend enters the scene. At first my significant other and I were pretending it was his name - she "calls" him that all the time, like when he wakes up and she excitedly runs to the him to greet him with a "roo-roo-roo" in the morning. But she also did it to the vet tech and my sister and my dad and two of our friends. We have since translated it to mean "hello not-mom!" as she seems to happily greet every person with that noise except me lol


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

NotAMuggle said:


> Another: Piper makes a very specific noise (i wouldn't call it a bark) that sounds like a "roo-roo-roo" when a new friend enters the scene. At first my significant other and I were pretending it was his name - she "calls" him that all the time, like when he wakes up and she excitedly runs to the him to greet him with a "roo-roo-roo" in the morning. But she also did it to the vet tech and my sister and my dad and two of our friends. We have since translated it to mean "hello not-mom!" as she seems to happily greet every person with that noise except me lol


Perry does that - but for him it seems to be more of a "come on already" and do whatever it is that he wants at the moment. He does it quite often if I'm not moving fast enough to go outside or to get his dinner... and he did it to our housemate the other day when she came home and wasn't giving him attention fast enough. His is sort of a "ah-raoo-raoo"  and makes me laugh every time.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

So Piper has long since learned that demand barking at me to get off the couch to play with her yields exactly 0 results. So instead when she wants to play, she will come up to me by the couch, sit, and intensely stare at me. If that isnt working she will FAKE SNEEZE to get my attention.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> So Piper has long since learned that demand barking at me to get off the couch to play with her yields exactly 0 results. So instead when she wants to play, she will come up to me by the couch, sit, and intensely stare at me. If that isnt working she will FAKE SNEEZE to get my attention.


You might want to consider making this as a more acceptable "attention getter" When Panda was younger, she started to "attention bark" too. Having allowed that to develop with Kodi, there was NO WAY I was going to let it happen with another dog. But I noticed that she started doing this little breathy, under her voice mutter when I ignored the barking. I kept a marker and dry treats (usually just Charlee Bears) in my pocket all the time, and started to mark and treat it every time she did it, and named it "whisper". Now THAT is what she uses to ask for something, and it is not only much CUTER, but also just much more acceptable than all the nuisance barking!!!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

krandall said:


> You might want to consider making this as a more acceptable "attention getter" When Panda was younger, she started to "attention bark" too. Having allowed that to develop with Kodi, there was NO WAY I was going to let it happen with another dog. But I noticed that she started doing this little breathy, under her voice mutter when I ignored the barking. I kept a marker and dry treats (usually just Charlee Bears) in my pocket all the time, and started to mark and treat it every time she did it, and named it "whisper". Now THAT is what she uses to ask for something, and it is not only much CUTER, but also just much more acceptable than all the nuisance barking!!!


That’s amazing! Piper sometimes does a similar thing too. I never knew how to describe it before, it sounds similar though. Sort of like a silent bark or something, like she makes a “heh” sound sometimes when she is patiently sitting and looking at me to get my attention. I’ll have to work on rewarding these more consistently because yes, all of this preferable to those piercing puppy attention barks (that are mercifully dwindling!)


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Ah i thought of another! When Piper was even younger our apartment building had window washers. She’d (understandly) go nuts barking at the guys outside our 15th-floor apartment window. To get her to stop instead of carry on, id get up and “check it out” for her. Id peer out the window and pretend to survey what was going on then tell her “ok, thanks.” and she’d quiet right down.

This little trick has proven handy. Now when she hears another dog in the apartment hallway bark or something she springs up, lets out only a single bark and stops to look at me. I get up and “check” out the peephole and tell her “ok, thanks. Good girl” and give her a pat. She wags her tail and happily goes back to her nap or whatever she was doing. I think she enjoys thinking she has a “job” alerting me to things I should check.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> That’s amazing! Piper sometimes does a similar thing too. I never knew how to describe it before, it sounds similar though. Sort of like a silent bark or something, like she makes a “heh” sound sometimes when she is patiently sitting and looking at me to get my attention. I’ll have to work on rewarding these more consistently because yes, all of this preferable to those piercing puppy attention barks (that are mercifully dwindling!)


I don't really no how to describe it either! Just needed a "name" for it, and "whisper" sounded like a good, quiet name for it. We haven't even had to reminder her to "whisper" for years now, but it helped in the beginning, when she was still young, if she reverted to barking! I can't even remember the last time she barked to ask for something. Sh still "alarm barks", of course, but that's different. She never demand barks. Only Kodi does that. We've been able to teach the "old dog" a lot of "new tricks" alas, the demand barking seems to be too ingrained at this point! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> Ah i thought of another! When Piper was even younger our apartment building had window washers. She’d (understandly) go nuts barking at the guys outside our 15th-floor apartment window. To get her to stop instead of carry on, id get up and “check it out” for her. Id peer out the window and pretend to survey what was going on then tell her “ok, thanks.” and she’d quiet right down.
> 
> This little trick has proven handy. Now when she hears another dog in the apartment hallway bark or something she springs up, lets out only a single bark and stops to look at me. I get up and “check” out the peephole and tell her “ok, thanks. Good girl” and give her a pat. She wags her tail and happily goes back to her nap or whatever she was doing. I think she enjoys thinking she has a “job” alerting me to things I should check.


Yes! That is the PERFECT way to handle alarm barking! And I think it's pretty much impossible to expect a dog NOT to alarm bark AT ALL... nor am I sure I'd want to completely stop it. I DO want them to stop when I tell them I've got it under control! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

NotAMuggle said:


> Ah i thought of another! When Piper was even younger our apartment building had window washers. She’d (understandly) go nuts barking at the guys outside our 15th-floor apartment window. To get her to stop instead of carry on, id get up and “check it out” for her. Id peer out the window and pretend to survey what was going on then tell her “ok, thanks.” and she’d quiet right down.
> 
> This little trick has proven handy. Now when she hears another dog in the apartment hallway bark or something she springs up, lets out only a single bark and stops to look at me. I get up and “check” out the peephole and tell her “ok, thanks. Good girl” and give her a pat. She wags her tail and happily goes back to her nap or whatever she was doing. I think she enjoys thinking she has a “job” alerting me to things I should check.


This is Perry when he barks at things. He will NOT listen to "quiet" if I stay sitting on the couch, but if I get up and look outside and tell him it's fine and quiet please he will stop barking . 

Another thing he has to "check out" - Perry gets really upset/ barking etc when cousin Zadie comes to visit. The only way I get him to stop is that I take him over to her and stick his nose near her butt so he can sniff her butt (when he's allowed to run around on his own I will let him do it from the ground though sometimes I still pick him up because his barking scares her and she runs away from him and her butt is a good 2 feet above his head  .) Once he sniffs her butt he is completely quiet.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

That is too funny NotAMuggle. Cotton and Jodie use sneezing as their fallback if they don't understand something. I do exactly what you do when Jodie woofs or does her low grumble sound. It's always "Hmmm, well that's interesting, thanks for letting me know sweetheart." She responds exactly like Piper. I think you're spot on with her feeling good to know she has a job and Mom will take it from there.
Both dogs are like Perry, Melissa. I just tell people the dogs are collecting information about each other. Cotton's best friend at the dog park, many years ago, was a Great Dane. Cotton would stand on his hind legs and put his paws on the rear end to sniff his butt 😆Then they would play on the border between the small and large dog sections and life was wonderful!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

NotAMuggle said:


> Ah i thought of another! When Piper was even younger our apartment building had window washers. She’d (understandly) go nuts barking at the guys outside our 15th-floor apartment window. To get her to stop instead of carry on, id get up and “check it out” for her. Id peer out the window and pretend to survey what was going on then tell her “ok, thanks.” and she’d quiet right down.
> 
> This little trick has proven handy. Now when she hears another dog in the apartment hallway bark or something she springs up, lets out only a single bark and stops to look at me. I get up and “check” out the peephole and tell her “ok, thanks. Good girl” and give her a pat. She wags her tail and happily goes back to her nap or whatever she was doing. I think she enjoys thinking she has a “job” alerting me to things I should check.


Thanks for the tip. I'm going to try this! Mando has been alarm barking much more lately. I understand barking at noises/sights that he sees or hears or outside the window but he's also started barking whenever one of us enters from another room or a different floor.

I'm also going to try the "whisper" trick the Karen described since Mando demand barks when he wants our attention. His answer to us ignoring him (so as not to encourage the behavior) is to find a spot higher and closer to our ears and then bark louder! 🤣


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I'm also going to try the "whisper" trick the Karen desired since Mando demand barks when he wants our attention. His answer to us ignoring him (so as not to encourage the behavior) is to find a spot higher and closer to our ears and then bark louder! 🤣


LOL can’t fault his resourcefulness!


----------

